# απόφαση (resolución-sentencia)



## zouzounaki

Πρόκειται για δικαστική απόφαση δικαστηρίου. 

"Firme esta *resolución* expídase testimonio de la presente sentencia a favor de los interesados a fin de que por los mismos insten la inscripción de la misma en el Registro correspondiente.
La presente *sentencia* no es firme, contra la misma cabe interponer recurso de apelación [...]"

Πριν από αυτή την παράγραφο εξηγείται η απόφαση (σε ποιον ανατέθηκε η γονική μέριμνα και η φύλαξη και φροντίδα, το καθεστώς επισκέψεων των τέκνων...). Όμως έχω πρόβλημα με τις λέξεις σε μαύρο. Νομίζω και οι δύο μεταφράζονται ως "απόφαση". Εντούτοις, αυτό κάνει τη μετάφραση προβληματική επείδή πρώτα λέμε ότι η απόφαση (resolución) είναι αμετάβλητη και μετά ότι η απόφαση (sentencia) δεν είναι οριστηκή.
Μπορεί κανείς να μου το εξήγήσει είτε στα Ισπανίκά, είτε στα Αγγλικά ή στα Ελληνικά;

Να την μετάφραση μου...

Μετά από την παρούσα τελεσίδικη *απόφαση *(judicial decision) να εκδοθεί επικυρωμένο αντίγραφο της παρούσας *απόφασης* (judgment) προς τους ενδιαφερομένους με σκοπό να αιτηθούν την καταχώρηση αυτής στο αντίστοιχο Ληξιαρχείο. 

 Η παρούσα απόφαση δεν είναι τελεσίδικη (judgment) k*αι κατά της απόφασης αυτής μπορεί να ασκηθεί έφεση ενώπιον αυτού του Δικαστηρίου [...]*


----------



## forever_young

Χωρις να ξερω ισπανικα, ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις ισως να μπορουσες για πρωτη λεξη να χρησιμοποιησεις τη λεξη "ετυμηγορια" που σημαινει δικαστικη αποφαση. Και μετα στην επομενη προταση να βαλεις "αποφαση".


----------



## zouzounaki

Hmmm...Δεν γνώριζα αυτή τη λέξη...Ακούγεται καλή η πρόταση αλλά πρέπει να το μελετήσω λίγο, πριν αποφασίσω να τη χρησιμοποιήσω. Τι λέτε οι υπόλοιποι;

Πάντως, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Ζουζουνάκι.


----------



## ireney

To "resolución" σίγουρα σημαίνει "τελεσίδικη απόφαση";
Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, ίσως αυτός ο σύνδεσμος σε βοηθήσει. Μικρό απόσπασμα που ίσως είναι σχετικό: 

"Οι οριστικές αποφάσεις που δεν προσβάλλονται με τα τακτικά ένδικα  μέσα της ανακοπής ερημοδικίας και της έφεσης χαρακτηρίζονται ως  τελεσί­δικες (321). Οι τελεσίδικες αποφάσεις που δεν προσβάλλονται με τα έκτακτα ένδικα  μέσα της αναίρεσης και της αναψηλάφησης χαρακτηρίζονται ως αμετάκλη­τες"

Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω το Ισπανικό; Δίκαιο  (και τα Ισπανικά μου είναι χάλια) και δεν ξέρω τι αντιστοιχεί σε τι.


----------



## zouzounaki

Όχι, *resolución *σημαίνει "απόφαση" και "Firme esta resolución" θα ήταν το "τελεσίδικη απόφαση, οριστική απόφαση". Αλλά τώρα με προβλημάτισες, Ireney. Νόμισα τελεσίδικη, οριστική και αμετάβλητη σήμαιναν το ίδιο...Όπως έλεγα, πρέπει να το σκεπτώ και άλλο, αλλά τώρα καλύτερα να παω για ύπνο...


----------



## cougr

zouzounaki said:


> Όχι, *resolución *σημαίνει "απόφαση" και "Firme esta resolución" θα ήταν το "τελεσίδικη απόφαση, οριστική απόφαση". Αλλά τώρα με προβλημάτισες, Ireney. Νόμισα τελεσίδικη, οριστική και αμετάβλητη σήμαιναν το ίδιο...Όπως έλεγα, πρέπει να το σκεπτώ και άλλο, αλλά τώρα καλύτερα να παω για ύπνο...



Γεια σου zouzounaki,    

σε γενικές γραμμές, τα δικαστήρια πρώτα εκδίδουν μια οριστική απόφαση κατά της οποίας μπορεί να ασκηθεί έφεση. Έπειτα, αρχίζει η προθεσμσία της έφεσης και της ανακοπής ερημοδικίας και εφόσον περάσει αυτή η προθεσμία (συνήθως 30 ημέρες αλλά αυτό δεν είναι αμετάβλητο) η απόφαση γίνεται τελεσίδικη. Μετά αρχίζει η προθεσμία της αναίρεσης και της αναψηλάφησης η οποία διαρκεί συνήθως 6 μήνες (πάλι τροποποιήσιμη) και έπειτα, αν δεν έχουν προσβληθεί τα έκτακτα ένδικα μέσα της αναίρεσης και της αναψηλάφησης, η απόφαση καθίσταται αμετάκλητη. 

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση λοιπόν, εφόσον υπάρχει περιθώριο για έφεση, το "Firme esta resolución" φαίνεται να εννοεί "οριστική απόφαση",  και υπολογίζω ότι το "La presente *sentencia* no es firme" σωστά το μετάφρασες (στην πρώτη ανάρτηση).


----------



## an-alfabeto

Δυστυχώς, γνωρίζω ελάχιστα τη νομική ορολογία. Μπορώ, πάντως, να πω με σχετική βεβαιότητα τα εξής:

*resolución*: (δικαστική) απόφαση
*sentencia*: ετυμηγορία

Σε κείμενα που δεν είναι αυστηρώς νομικά, έχω δει τους δύο όρους να εναλλάσσονται χωρίς ουσιαστική διαφορά.
Η τελεσίδικη δικαστική απόφαση χαρακτηρίζεται επίσης *απρόσβλητη.*

Εγώ θα πρότεινα, περιμένοντας τη γνώμη κάποιου που γνωρίζει καλύτερα τη νομική ορολογία:
Μετά από την παρούσα *τελική* *απόφαση...*
Η παρούσα απόφαση δεν είναι *απρόσβλητη...*

Αναρωτιέμαι, *zouzounaki*, στα Ισπανικά, καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά; Αφού και στις δύο περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη "firme"... Ίσως θα μπορούσες να μας εξηγήσεις τι σημαίνει σε κάθε περίπτωση.


----------



## zouzounaki

Καλά αναρωτιέσε, Αν-αλφάβητο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω στα Ισπανικά την διαφορά, δεν είμαι ειδικός...

Πάντως ευχαριστώ.


----------



## polytropos

Σύμφωνα με το ελληνικό δίκαιο:
Οριστική είναι η απόφαση του πρωτοβάθμιου δικαστηρίου (Πρωτοδικείου), που καταλήγει στην επίλυση της διαφοράς. Το Πρωτοδικείο, αφ' ότου βγάλει οριστική απόφαση, δεν μπορεί να την πάρει πίσω. Το Πρωτοδικείο, βέβαια, μπορεί να βγάλει και μη οριστική απόφαση (πχ που διατάζει νέες αποδείξεις, γιατί δεν πείσθηκε για κάτι). Η απόφαση εδώ είναι οριστική, αφού ο δικαστής -αν κατάλαβα σωστά-αποφάσισε πάνω σε όλα τα ζητήματα που είχαν θέσει οι διάδικοι. Μία οριστική απόφαση δεν μπορεί να εκτελεστεί με τους τρόπους που ορίζει ο νόμος, εκτός αν το Πρωτοδικείο την κηρύξει προσωρινά εκτελεστή. Αυτό συνήθως συμβαίνει κατά ένα μέρος της απόφασης, προκειμένου να ρυθμιστεί ένα θέμα που επείγει. 

Τελεσίδικη είναι η απόφαση που δεν μπορεί να προσβληθεί με έφεση. Η πιο συνηθισμένη περίπτωση τελεσιδικίας της απόφασης είναι όταν η οριστική απόφαση (δηλ του πρωτοβάθμιου δικαστηρίου, του Πρωτοδικείου) προσβληθεί με έφεση, η έφεση στην συνέχεια δικαστεί στο Εφετείο, και το Εφετείο βγάλει δική του απόφαση, που επικυρώνει ή ακυρώνει εκείνη του Πρωτοδικείου. Η εφετειακή απόφαση είναι τελεσίδικη γιατί δεν μπορεί να προσβληθεί με νέα έφεση. Όμως και η απόφαση του Πρωτοδικείου μπορεί να γίνει τελεσίδικη. Αυτό θα συμβεί αν δεν προσβληθεί από τους διαδίκους με έφεση μέσα στην νόμιμη προθεσμία. Η πιο σοβαρή συνέπεια της τελεσιδικίας είναι πως η (τελεσίδικη) απόφαση εκτελείται με τους τρόπους που ορίζει ο νόμος (με κατάσχεση αν πρόκειται για χρηματικό χρέος, υποχρεωτική συμμόρφωση -πχ την παράδοση των παιδιών από τον ένα γονέα στον άλλο με την απειλή χρηματικής ποινής, κα).

Απ' ό,τι μπορώ να καταλάβω, η ισπανική νομοθεσία (ή όποιας ισπανόφωνης χώρας είναι η νομοθεσία μας βασανίζει εδώ) χρησιμοποιεί έννοιες λίγο διαφορετικές για όλα αυτά τα πράγματα. Πρώτα απ' όλα, δεν κάνει την διάκριση μεταξύ οριστικής και τελεσίδικης απόφασης. Αντίθετα χρησιμοποιεί τον ενιαίο όρο firme, άλλοτε με την έννοια της -καθ' ημάς- οριστικής μεν αλλά κηρυγμένης προσωρινά εκτελεστής κι' άλλοτε της τελεσίδικης απόφασης. Έτσι, υποθέτω πως ένα κομμάτι της πρωτόδικης απόφασης (της *sentencia)* που ονομάζεται *resolución* (εγώ θα την έλεγα διάταξη) κηρύσσεται firme, και διατάζει την άμεση εγγραφή αντιγράφου της sentencia στο ληξιαρχείο. Αυτό, στο ελληνικό δίκαιο, αντιστοιχεί με την έκδοση μιας οριστικής απόφασης που κηρύχθηκε προσωρινά εκτελεστή κατά ένα μέρος της. Αντίθετα, η *sentencia* στο σύνολό της (στο μέρος που αφορά την γονική μέριμνα κλπ) δεν είναι firme,αλλά μπορεί να προσβληθεί με έφεση (recurso de apelación). Βέβαια, η απόφαση του εφετείου, αν ανατρέψει την πρωτόδικη, θα γραφτεί στο ληξιαρχείο, και η εγγραφή της πρωτόδικης θα πάψει να έχει αποτελέσματα στο μέλλον. 

Βοήθησα τώρα ή τάκανα χειρότερα;


----------

